# Are internal parasite transmitable to other fish in the same tank?



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I had noticed a while ago that the fish I'd taken out of the community tank for cloudy eye also had the tell tail signs of internal paraistes (white, stringy feces). I treated him for the cloudy eye and the internal paraistes, and now he appears back to normal (both with the eye and the feces), but I've noticed that the goldfish who stayed in the community tank now has the same whitish stringy fecal matter. I'm wondering if this type of thing should be treated on a fish by fish basis, or if my community tank is still at risk (and if I should treat the community tank, rather then one fish at a time in the hospital tank.

Suggestions?:help:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They are absofreakinlutely transmittable.

Treat the whole tank.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know. =)

I've started treatments in both tanks, though I'm going to keep the infected fish in the hospital tank, and the "ok" fish in the main tank. Both will be treated of course, so that nothing else develops.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Like TOS said they are transmittables 


*Trust me the sooner you recognize and treat the better...*

Good call by starting treatment in both tanks..............................................................................................................


----------

